# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 predeterminato

## Silvio

Buonasera.
Ho ricevuto un avviso in cui mi si invita a pagare sanzioni e interessi per un tardivo versamento di Iva.
L'avviso è corretto e quindi pagherò. 
Mi chiedevo se l'F24 predeterminato è possibile pagarlo on-line oppure occorra andare necessariamente in banca o posta. 
Effettivamente si tratta di un F24 un po' anomalo, con uno spazio riservato alla indicazione di "dati riservati all'ufficio" che non esiste nell'F24 normale. 
Grazie

----------


## seta

> Buonasera.
> Ho ricevuto un avviso in cui mi si invita a pagare sanzioni e interessi per un tardivo versamento di Iva.
> L'avviso è corretto e quindi pagherò. 
> Mi chiedevo se l'F24 predeterminato è possibile pagarlo on-line oppure occorra andare necessariamente in banca o posta. 
> Effettivamente si tratta di un F24 un po' anomalo, con uno spazio riservato alla indicazione di "dati riservati all'ufficio" che non esiste nell'F24 normale. 
> Grazie

  Secondo me, se titolare di partita iva devi farlo solo in forma telematica.
Se si tratta di un avviso bonario normalmente il dato aggiuntivo è il codice atto che si trova nella sezione Erario del normale F24. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non è possibile pagare telematicamente l'F24 di cui parli. 
Puoi farlo solo in banca o alla posta. 
ciao

----------


## seta

> Non è possibile pagare telematicamente l'F24 di cui parli. 
> Puoi farlo solo in banca o alla posta. 
> ciao

  Ciao Danilo :Smile:  
Ops.....questa non la sapevo.... :Big Grin:  
Quindi non è possibile effettuare compensazioni con altri tributi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ho trovato questo, secondo te è ancora valido?  http://gazzette.comune.jesi.an.it/2005/134/1.htm

----------


## swami

> Non è possibile pagare telematicamente l'F24 di cui parli. 
> Puoi farlo solo in banca o alla posta. 
> ciao

  scusa ma io ad nn sono mai riuscita a far pagare con il modellino che arriva nell'avviso ... quello su 2 mezze facciate per intenderci  :Embarrassment:  ... ne banche ne poste sono capaci di gestirlo ( ... leggi nn hanno voglia ) e quindi ho sempre ristampato l'F24 e adesso col telematico inserisco i dati e spedisco ed è sempre andato tutto  buon fine, sarò mica l'unica?  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao  :Smile:  
Il fatto è che nel modello F24 "ordinario", ossia l'unico che puoi pagare telematicamente, non è previsto la "casella" che trovi invece in quello "predeterminato", in grigietto, in cui c'è scritto "dati riservati all'ufficio". 
Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di compensazione, prevista nel decreto che mi segnali, beh, io non ne terrei conto: penso alla legge, che prevede che le imposte tutte) possono essere versate tramite anche carta di credito ...... 
Io ho provato a dirlo ad un impiegato di banca, e quello mi ha guadato come si guardano gli incompetenti !! 
ciao    

> Ciao Danilo 
> Ops.....questa non la sapevo.... 
> Quindi non è possibile effettuare compensazioni con altri tributi... 
> Ho trovato questo, secondo te è ancora valido?  http://gazzette.comune.jesi.an.it/2005/134/1.htm

----------


## babye

> Buonasera.  
> Mi chiedevo se l'F24 predeterminato è possibile pagarlo on-line oppure occorra andare necessariamente in banca o posta. 
> Effettivamente si tratta di un F24 un po' anomalo, con uno spazio riservato alla indicazione di "dati riservati all'ufficio" che non esiste nell'F24 normale. 
> Grazie

   
Ripropongo la domanda magari nel corso dei mesi hanno dato questa possibilità...

----------


## kennedy08

> Secondo me, se titolare di partita iva devi farlo solo in forma telematica.
> Se si tratta di un avviso bonario normalmente il dato aggiuntivo è il codice atto che si trova nella sezione Erario del normale F24. 
> Ciao

  Io quoto Seta.
Ho sempre fatto cosi' anch'io. Evidentemente l'identificazione del codice atto e' sufficiente per l'abbinamento di quel versamento all'avviso bonario.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ripropongo la domanda magari nel corso dei mesi hanno dato questa possibilità...

  Non è cambiato nulla. 
ciao

----------


## babye

> Io quoto Seta.
> Ho sempre fatto cosi' anch'io. Evidentemente l'identificazione del codice atto e' sufficiente per l'abbinamento di quel versamento all'avviso bonario.

  Ok ragazzi,grazie a tutti!Sistemato il tutto con la commercialista,ha ragione Seta, nn occorre compilare la sezione dati riservati all'ufficio,basta solo codice atto.
Buone feste a tutti :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ok ragazzi,grazie a tutti!Sistemato il tutto con la commercialista,ha ragione Seta, nn occorre compilare la sezione dati riservati all'ufficio,basta solo codice atto.
> Buone feste a tutti

  Mah, che dirti: meglio così. 
A me l'idea di non riportare tutti i dati dell'F24 predeterminato non mi farebbe stare tranquillo.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kennedy08

> Mah, che dirti: meglio così. 
> A me l'idea di non riportare tutti i dati dell'F24 predeterminato non mi farebbe stare tranquillo.

  Caro dott. Danilo,
Lodo la tua prudenza, :Wink:  sei riuscito a farmi preoccupare (e non e' mai un male)
Pero' volevo dirti che ho sempre fatto cosi' e non ho mai ricevuto iscrizioni a ruolo successive...ciao

----------

